# Computer help



## Tripster (15 Jan 2021)

Maybe in wrong area but after some computer help.
I have a works laptop, Microsoft stuff. I have a personal iPad 11 which I got to move all my personal stuff from works devices to my own device. 
I emailed my CV from laptop to iPad and the format is all over. So I decided to rewrite. I was in the process of redoing my cv and speculative covering letter on the iPad and apply for the odd job when and employer replied saying they could not open attachments. I resent from laptop all ok. 
I then copied files on iPad to google drive app on iPad and saved as Word. Opens all ok, looks ok but when I attach to an online application and open it, it’s full of lines after the sentences and formats a mess. If I open it on my laptop again it’s all ok.
How do I write documents, cv’s and letters on my iPad and send them so they look and open like they do in Microsoft ?
I am useless with computers


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jan 2021)

You can save the document as a PDF after writing it in Microsoft Word? This should preserve the formatting and make it non editable when sending it prospective employers which comes across as more professional.


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jan 2021)

Alternatively, can you save it to one drive and share the link?


----------



## Gunk (15 Jan 2021)

Or download the Word app on your iPad


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jan 2021)

Do you have MS Word installed on the iPad? ... or bikingdad's PDF idea is probably a better solution.


----------



## Tripster (15 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> You can save the document as a PDF after writing it in Microsoft Word? This should preserve the formatting and make it non editable when sending it prospective employers which comes across as more professional.


I was trying to find a method that avoids using the laptop. It’s works property and was looking to use it less for personal stuff. At moment the PDF idea looks a good option. Thanks for that


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> I was trying to find a method that avoids using the laptop. It’s works property and was looking to use it less for personal stuff. At moment the PDF idea looks a good option. Thanks for that


If you have office 365, what I like to do is save it on one drive and then share the link to the file on one drive.


----------



## Tripster (15 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> If you have office 365, what I like to do is save it on one drive and then share the link to the file on one drive.


Can you get office 365 on iPad ? I have google drive is that same as one drive ? Really know nowt about computers. I have saved word doc to pdf on laptop and emailed it to iPad. It’s opens ok and looks much better than word so thanks for that


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2021)

They don't always talk. We had a colleague that insisted using ipad and google (Uni policy was Office), was a right pain when he wanted us to 'fix it' in excel. He refused to use excel, so me, an accountant, and my colleage, a data analyist, told him to use industry standard or fark off.


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Can you get office 365 on iPad ? I have google drive is that same as one drive ? Really know nowt about computers. I have saved word doc to pdf on laptop and emailed it to iPad. It’s opens ok and looks much better than word so thanks for that


Yes, it’s called Microsoft office on the App Store.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> They don't always talk. We had a colleague that insisted using ipad and google (Uni policy was Office), was a right pain when he wanted us to 'fix it' in excel. He refused to use excel, so me, an accountant, and my colleage, a data analyist, told him to use industry standard or fark off.



he then bought himself a Surface Pro.... WTF.. we had good Lenovos...


----------

